# Type 1 Taster Event - Newcastle 20th October



## Diabetes UK (Sep 4, 2018)

Type 1 Tasters is a brand new cookery based event, designed specifically for *18-25 year old's* with Type 1 diabetes.

You may have just been diagnosed, lived with Type 1 for years, recently moved into your own place or heading off to Uni soon.

Or maybe you just want some tips and support to keep on going with your diabetes management...

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_help/type-1-tasters


----------

